# Wie hebt man die Tastatursperre auf?



## AnotherGuyver (12. September 2004)

Hi all,

ich hab das irgendwie langsam satt, dass wenn ich manchmal zu viele Tasten drücke, mein Rechner nur ein nerviges Piepen von sich gibt. D.h. Wenn ich z.B. 3 Tasten glechzeitig drücke und halte, kommt ein Piepen. Ich hatte mal eine andere Tastatur und bei der war das nicht so. Ich möchte wissen, ob man diese Sperre irgendwie aufheben kann. Vielleicht irgendwo im Software-Menü.

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------



## Herr-Sengele (12. September 2004)

AnotherGuyver am 12.09.2004 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> ich hab das irgendwie langsam satt, dass wenn ich manchmal zu viele Tasten drücke, mein Rechner nur ein nerviges Piepen von sich gibt. D.h. Wenn ich z.B. 3 Tasten glechzeitig drücke und halte, kommt ein Piepen. Ich hatte mal eine andere Tastatur und bei der war das nicht so. Ich möchte wissen, ob man diese Sperre irgendwie aufheben kann. Vielleicht irgendwo im Software-Menü.
> 
> ...



Das ist keine Sperre das liegt an deiner Tastatur. Afaik gabs hier sogar mal n Thread dazu indem gefragt wurde wieviele Tasten die Leute auf ihrer Tastatur drücken können bis das Maxium, will heissen bis es piepst, erreicht ist.


gruß,


----------



## firewalker2k (12. September 2004)

Jup, hängt an der Tastatur.

Hatte mir auch mal ne billige Logitech (12 DM) gekauft, da war dann dieses Piepsen.. Damals WUNDERVOLL (-.-) für Tony Hawk 3.. Naja, konnte sie dann aber umtauschen und hab mir ne teurere Variante geholt (~ 50 DM), da ging das dann wunderbar


----------



## AnotherGuyver (12. September 2004)

firewalker2k am 12.09.2004 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, hängt an der Tastatur.
> 
> Hatte mir auch mal ne billige Logitech (12 DM) gekauft, da war dann dieses Piepsen.. Damals WUNDERVOLL (-.-) für Tony Hawk 3.. Naja, konnte sie dann aber umtauschen und hab mir ne teurere Variante geholt (~ 50 DM), da ging das dann wunderbar



Hmmm, also dann gibt's keine Möglichkeit das aufzuheben?   Will mir deswegen keine neue Tastatur kaufen.


----------

